# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Hermosos No. 2 Cigar Review - One of the best ELs out of Cuba



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Hermosos No. 2 Cigar Review - One of the best ELs out of Cuba*

Thought I'd update the reviews here, as I've been smoking a lot of these lately. They have aged nicely and continue to be an outstanding example o...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Hermosos No. 2 Cigar Review - One of the best ELs out of Cuba


----------

